# Mountain(s) of the World...



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Post two photos per day of a Mountain(s) or Volcano(s) from around the world. If possible, please post a photo(s) from both near and far. 

Here are a couple of photos of Mt. McKinley "The Great One" in the Denali National Park in the state of Alaska. It is the highest peak in North America at an altitude of 20,320'(6,194m) above sea level. Photographers unknown.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good thread. Amazing place!! Regards.*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

great thread, I hope to see lots of pictures and some short information.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Nemerçka Mountain Range* - Vjosë River Valley, Southern Albania
Highest Peak - Papingu (2,485 m)


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

*Giewont* (called also Sleepig Knight) - 1895 meters above sea level, Tatras range, Poland.


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

*Mountains near Puerto Williams, Chile* (courtesy of Gonz83)


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^:drool:


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Spectacular scenes.
Good idea for a thread. The one on beaches of the world was very successful and fun to look at.


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Mount Thor is a mountain in Auyuittuq National Park, on Baffin Island, Nunavut, Canada, this is the greatest vertical drop on the earth, with a sheer 3,300 foot drop.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Aconcagua Mountain in Mendoza Province, Argentina. 

At 6,962 metres (22,841 ft), Aconcagua is the highest mountain in the Americas and the highest mountain outside Asia. 

:cheers:*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wonderful the Aconcagua Mountain in Mendoza. Very curious the Mount Thor. Spectacular the Mountains near Puerto Williams in Chile, the Nemerçka Mountain Range and Giewont in Poland. Thanks. Regards.*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome pics good idea wonderful pics:banana:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

good photos, excellent idea :applause:


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

*Babia Góra* - 1725 m.a.s.l. Situated on Polish-Slovak border is the highest point of Beskidy range.








Seen from Tatras.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

CanadianSkyScraper said:


> Mount Thor is a mountain in Auyuittuq National Park, on Baffin Island, Nunavut, Canada, this is the greatest vertical drop on the earth, with a sheer 3,300 foot drop.


Now that is one hell of a drop!!! mg: Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Babia Góra is very nice. Regards.*


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Jethro_Tull (Jul 14, 2009)

These are beautiful, thank you for sharing!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

This *IS* big!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

27 km tall is biggest


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah, mars has some cool stuff.

"Valles Marineris"
Grand Canyon of Mars

This "Grand Canyon" of Mars is about 2500 miles long and up to 4 miles deep. By comparison, the Earth's Grand Canyon is less than 500 miles long and 1 mile deep.








A "Grand Canyon of Mars" slices across the Red Planet near its equator. This canyon -- Valles Marineris, or the Mariner Valley -- is 10 times longer and deeper than Arizona's Grand Canyon, and 20 times wider. As the picture shows, you could drop the whole Los Angeles basin into a small part of Valles Marineris and leave plenty of room to spare. In length, the canyon extends far enough that it could reach across the United States from East Coast to West Coast, while its rim stands more than 25,000 feet high, nearly as tall as Earth's Mount Everest.

The Valles Marineris canyon system measures 2,800 miles from east to west and 100 miles to 500 miles from north to south. Individual canyons measure up to 120 miles wide and 5 miles deep. In comparison, our Grand Canyon only spans a maximum width of 17 miles with a greatest depth of 1.2 miles. 









The perspective image above was taken by the High Resolution Stereo Camera on board ESA’s Mars Express spacecraft. It shows the central part of the Valles Marineris canyon on Mars, which is several times wider and deeper than the Grand Canyon, and a couple of thousand miles long. This canyon is so big, that it can be seen by telescopes from Earth.









An impressive cliff, up to 4000 m high, is located in the eastern part of Echus Chasma shown in this image made available on July 14, 2008. Echus Chasma is an approximately 100 km long and 10 km wide incision in the Lunae Planum high plateau north of Valles Marineris, the Grand Canyon of Mars









The High-Resolution Stereo Camera (HRSC) on board ESA's Mars Express has returned images of Echus Chasma in this image made available on July 14, 2008. Echus Chasma is an approximately 100 km long and 10 km wide incision in the Lunae Planum high plateau north of Valles Marineris, the Grand Canyon of Mars. 









*Anyone who has peeked over the rim of the Grand Canyon comes away awed, because there is nothing like it on Earth. Martians, however, would merely chuckle.*

Mars has Valles Marineris, a system of canyons that stretch for 2,485 miles (4,000 kilometers -- almost the entire width of the United States.

Side canyons are often up to 60 miles (100 kilometers) wide. The central gorge is 370 miles (600 kilometers) across in places. At some spots along the rim, you'd have to look 6 miles (10 kilometers) down to find the bottom. That's six or seven times deeper than the supposedly Grand Canyon.

This image was created by the U.S. Geological Survey by merging Viking mission images with topographic data. It shows just a portion of Valles Marineris. The location, Candor Chasma, is one some scientists suspect has been sculpted at least in part by flowing water.










pretty neat for such a small planet


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Pandim, 6,691 meters high in the Indian Himalaya










Fitzroy/Chalten, 3,375 meters high in Argentine Patagonia....


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

stuninng pics:banana:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very interesting info Dr.Mabuse and awesome Indian Himalaya. Regards.*


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

I couldn't find any pictures of Qomolangma in this thread so I add a few of my own, taken from the Tibetan side.

This is may be one of the most hostile places on earth but damn it's magical! 

















Sunset








Sunrise


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice photo set Ringil!!! :applause:


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

I didn't expect to ever see Mt Everest peak with almost no snow on the top.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

priceless pictures of everest


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Sponsor said:


> I didn't expect to ever see Mt Everest peak with almost no snow on the top.


A combination of steepness and high winds blowing it off I'd guess, Everest is so tall the summit actually pushes into the jet stream.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Vjosë River Valley again overlooking the Nemerçka Mountain Range:cheers::cheers:



















Source


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ :eek2: woww..


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Dr.Mabuse said:


> pretty neat for such a small planet


Just as an info. The smaller the planet the bigger mountains and valleys *can* be. This is because of the gravity, big gravity results in flat planets.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

I see many pictures of impressive mountains here a question of which country 
are Nemerçka Mountain Range


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Nowhere near the tallest in Scotland, but I've always loved the Cullins the most.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Eiger, Mönch und Jungfrau - Bernese Alps - Switzerland:




































From the other side:









Eiger Nordwand (North face) one of the most famous climbing places in the World.


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

What a nice thread. Keep on posting, guys, it's always nice to see beautiful Earth or alien mountains


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice photo


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

one of my pics when i was in the Alps last sunday ( austria ). It's a crop :


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

the famous "green boots" near the "first step" on Everest

Since it's hard enough to keep yourself alive in such an altitude, it's not possible to move frozen corpses of dead mountaineers from there. It's disturbing how many of them you have to pass on your way to the summit..









by susana_duvale (flickr)


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

At the Mountains of Madness


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Cerro San Valentín, the highest summit of chilean Patagonia (4,058 m / 13,313 feet)*

Cerro San Valentín is the highest summit of Chilean Patagonia (4,058 m / 13,313 feet), and the heart of the Northern Patagonian Ice Field.





























San Valentin and the San Rafael glacier (the tidewater glacier nearest the equator)









San Valentin, the San Rafael glacier and lagoon (an arc-shaped coastal lake connect to The Pacific Ocean )


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Posted by me in the Germany thread



Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Some pics of the german Alps:
> 
> Watzmann (the second highest massif in Germany- and the highest being located exclusively in Germany)
> 
> ...


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

Rila mountain and the highest summit (in the middle) in the Balkans - Musala (2925m):


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Mountains in chile*

1- Ojos del salado 









2-Mountains Santiago de Chile









3-Volcán Osorno









4-Torres del paine


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

*Cerro Torre-Argentina*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

^^Beautiful!



> *Cerro Torre-Argentina*


It's 3,128 metres (10,280 feet)


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

mountains peru


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wordeful


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

nice where is it:nuts:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ If I'm not mistaken, that is a shot of the Grand Teton Mountain Range in Wyoming, U.S.A. one of my personal favorites. :drool:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

To tell the truth i do not know, but i think it is Alaska or Austria


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Mount Djeravica (2,656 m) / Serbia*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Been a while, but here are a couple shots of Mt. Kilimanjaro(Africa's tallest) rising at an elevation of 19,331'(5,892m) above the surrounding plains of Tanzania. It is also the world's tallest free standing mountain that is not located in a mountain range. 


 
Credit & Copyright: Kevin Smith from Rotherham, England


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

*Mount Logan, Saint Elias Mountains, Kluane National Park, Yukon, Canada: (5959m)*










This is Mt. McKinley's smaller, yet fatter brother. In fact. Mt. Logan is so wide that is has the *largest circumference (girth) of any non-volcanic mountain in the world*. Actually, Mt. Logan is currently *growing*!!! In fact, Mt. Logan is estimated to have reached 6,000 metres in height, but was fixed to 5959m to avoid confusion.

Mt. Logan is Canada's highest mountain, and North America's second tallest, just below his taller brother, McKinley.




























The summit:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

*Tour the World's Most Stunning Mountains!!*

Here is the link:

http://www.bing.com/travel/content/...+Zealand&cid=msn1182084&form=TRVCON&gt1=41000


----------



## charlischarm (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice pictures...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome colection


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

* New Zealand Mts landscapes *

*Milfordsound*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518
*FOX Glacier*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518
*Taranaki Mountain*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518
*Cook Mountain & Lake Matheson*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

_* New Zealand Mts landscapes *

*Milfordsound*
_








http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518
*Questtown*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518
*Gateway to Milford*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518
*The Unforgotten Town*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518


----------



## AnasMelawan (Feb 28, 2013)

^^Love green mountain


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Åre ski resort, Sweden:

(c) multivu.prnewswire.com










Åre by Mitch31875, on Flickr


Åre by night by Fwiedel, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silvija97/8579608015/


Towards the Fire by jakebana, on Flickr


Åre. 2012/2013 by befive99, on Flickr


Åre. 2012/2013 by befive99, on Flickr


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

What the ???? Didnt know there are two threads for 'mountains of the world'? I think we should merge it into one thread to stop the confusion because i thought for a moment that all my Denali photos i posted had disappeared.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*San Carlos, Sonora*









By marte








By marte








By marte








By marte








By marte


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Alps

Alps by JH_1982, on Flickr

Gobi Desert, Mongolia 

Gobi Desert, Mongolia by JH_1982, on Flickr

Hindu Kush, Afghanistan 

Hindu Kush, Afghanistan by JH_1982, on Flickr

Alps

Alps by JH_1982, on Flickr

Alps

Alps by JH_1982, on Flickr

Luang Prabang, Laos 

Luang Prabang, Laos by JH_1982, on Flickr

Thai Coastline 

Thai Coastline by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Palau - Capo d'Orso*










High above Palau Harbour in Sardinia is Capo d'Orso - Mother Nature's 100% original abstract art on... Cape Bear.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/1285762662/

*Pan di Zucchero - Masua*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/455339467/

*Ogliastra - Cala Goloritzè*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3855115483/

*Gennargentu Mountain*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4287298379/in/set-72157623406649268/

*La Maddalena*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/vorticeassurdo/2654194898/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*TOP 10 TALLEST Mountains from your Country!*

China

1.Everest (Qomolangma Feng) China & Nepal 29,029ft

2.K2 (Qogir Feng, Godwin Austen) China & Pakistan 28,251ft

3.Makalu China & Nepal 27,766ft

4.Cho Oyu China & Nepal 26,906ft

5.Xixabangma (Gosainthan) 26,286ft

6.Kamet China & India 25,446ft

7.Namcha Barwa 25,446ft

8.Gurla Mandhata 25,354ft

9.Muztag 25,338ft

10.Kongur 25,325ft
__________________


----------



## Mortiis (Jul 12, 2010)

this place is like 30min from my city


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Mount Watkins in Yosemite National Park, California:

Mirror Lake and Mount Watkins, Yosemite by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan, Sicily - Italy*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

mount Fitz Roy, argentina
Cerro Fitz Roy by Bruce Hood, no Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Mont Blanc*


Mont Blanc seen from Montvauthier, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------

